# SHX - Shield Mining



## System (15 August 2010)

Shield Mining Limited (SHX) is a mining and exploration company with operations in Mauritania in Northern Africa covering a total area of 2,429sqkm.

http://www.shieldmining.com


----------



## Bigukraine (15 August 2010)

System said:


> Shield Mining Limited (SHX) is a mining and exploration company with operations in Mauritania in Northern Africa covering a total area of 2,429sqkm.
> 
> http://www.shieldmining.com




not for much longer GRY are in the process of a takeover and are as of friday past 70+ %..... had shares in SHX with the idea the takeover could of been a possibility and it happened.... got my GRY shares last week....all good and one of the few takeovers i've been that has the real potential for up side imo


----------

